# seitz window spares



## seagull (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi All,

A while back in June a rogue golf ball (not mine!!!) broke the sliding part of one of our windows...

As it is double glazed and we have had a great summer we have not worried about getting it replaced just yet.

Now we need to do something about it.

I have spoken with Leisure Spares - they told me to go to the motorhome dealers / manufacturer.

Our motorhome is a Euramobil.

I have mailed Elite and they have contacted Euramobil in Germany - they say we have to buy the whole unit and it is nearly £400 - seems a bit silly as we only want the sliding window and not the frame, blinds and fixed window. Also £400 is a bit steep when we will not be using the vast majority of what we buy.

I have spoken to Dometic in Luton - the parent company of Seitz I think - and they say..... cannot sell directly and contact the dealers or Leisure Spares....

We have been recommended Magnum Motorhomes and I am investigating them at the moment and plan to talk to them tomorrow.

Any other ideas?

Who can we get Seitz spares from?

Can the window be repaired?

Does anyone know anyone who can repair these windows?

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Seagull


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*window*

You might find that O'Leary's (in Yorkshire) will be able to make a replacement for you. They can manufacture different coloured plastics so you should find one suitable for your needs. I know for a large fixed window we were quoted only £156.00.

Sundial


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

seagull said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A while back in June a rogue golf ball (not mine!!!) broke the sliding part of one of our windows...
> 
> ...


Have you tried here?

http://www.leisurevehiclewindows.co.uk/


----------



## seagull (Feb 13, 2006)

O'leary's told me they couldn't help and sent me to leisure spares....


----------

